# Rescue/foster information wanted



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking for information for a good reputable GSD rescue in NC or also covers NC. I want to be able to foster but with some rules and not sure if it's too picky for rescues. Plus, I fostered years ago for a very bad "rescue" so get a bit leery at times trying to make sure it's a good match between everyone.

For rescue Im looking for one that provides the vet care and preferably one that helps offset the financial costs if possible (not a definite). Our yard is not fenced in which I'm sure is an issue for a number of rescues so if anyone knows of someplace its not an issue it would be great. Plus a rescue that has really good relations with each other and not real "pushy" when it comes to a new foster. With living on post we are only allowed 1 at a time plus there may be times with life where we would need a bit of time before a new foster came home and would need some place that could respect that and not try to guilt us into taking on more then we could/should.

I may be asking for a lot but I love fostering especially the difficult cases so would love to get involved with a really good rescue and help some of these southern dogs in extreme need. Any recommendations or advice is greatly appreciated... thanks


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

You aren't asking too much and I hope that you find an organization to work with you. 

Off topic: I almost didn't recognize you as a poster since you changed your avatar. Is that Jinx? WOW! :wub:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah that was Jinx a few months ago... she grew up quick! Might have to go back to puppy pictures so I'm recognized lol.

Glad it doesn't seem like I'm asking too much. I know if someone is willing to work with me on the stipulations I have that I can be a great asset with some more difficult cases. OH yeah I also forgot.. Jinx isn't fixed which I'm sure would be a huge issue for a decent portion of rescues. She will be just not until she's older. Hopefully we can find somewhere that will work with us I'd like to get back into rescueing and already got the go ahead from housing and our on post vet.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

thank you I got it


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to German Shepherd Rescue and Adoption


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

anyone else?


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

I think Southeast German Shepherd Rescue is located in NC? I've never worked with them though, so couldn't really tell you much about their policies. It's a shame you're not a little further north, I know Virginia German Shepherd Rescue fits pretty much all your requirements, and is one of the best rescues I've ever worked with. You might try asking anyway to see if they might be willing to let you foster? I live about 2 hours away from most of their activities, but I still foster and volunteer with them.


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, Southeast German Shepherd Rescue operates throughout NC and VA. We also have some people located in WV and the eastern part of TN.

Southeast German Shepherd Rescue


----------

